# Transparent Proxy using one netcard?



## jeffers (Oct 24, 2009)

Dear All,
I had setup a FreeBSD 7.1 server and Squid 3.0 as my proxy server.
At this moment, the client can use browser via proxy setup. But what I want to do is, use FreeBSD as a gateway, it's transparent proxy server.

I have one only netcard, is it possible that use PF to do it?

Thanks
Jeffers


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 24, 2009)

I think you have to use 2 NICs for transparent proxy.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, it's possible (we did it for years in the secondary schools).  But it takes a bit of work.

You need to set the default gateway (default router) to point to the proxy server.  And you have to configure the real gateway to only allow port 80 traffic from the proxy.

On the proxy, you setup the packet filtering rules that redirect port 80 traffic from the LAN to port 3128 on localhost.


----------

